# From AMD FX to Core i5 Haswell Gaming RIG under 55,000



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2013)

Hai,

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and  games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office  work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid  the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Pure Gaming & Database Administration. Games like BF4, Witcher 3, Nuclear Union, AC-Black Flag, Survarium. Applications like Oracle 9, Informatica 11, Office 2007, Virtual Machines.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: *55,000**.*

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Yes

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 8 x64 Pro

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 256GB SSD

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen  size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want  to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: No. Already have Dell ST2220L, 1920x1080.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Kingston  V+200 240GB SSD, Corsair TX650M, Corsair Vengeance 8GB 1600MHz, Corsair 300R, Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW, Dell ST2220L LED, Microsoft Sidewinder X6, Logitech G400, Logitech Z313  Speakers.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: January 15th,2014.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes. I will assemble it myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Hyderabad. Getting locally only. No buying online.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:                         *What would be the optimum gaming configuration which should be sufficient for another 3 years.*

I was thinking of the below configuration. Please suggest any other alternative options as I am open to suggestions always...

Intel Core i5 4570 -13800,
Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H -7500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1200,
Coolermaster Hyper 103 -1800.
TOTAL -41,500.

An other alternative Config:

AMD FX 6300 -7400,
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 3.0) -6000,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BC RED LED fans -1800,
Coolermaster V4 GTS -4600.
TOTAL -37,000.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 28, 2013)

Does your data administration need heavy CPU power? if no then why such a beast CPU and such a mid end gpu. 
Also no way 270X will last you for 4 years. I am thinking of buying it with the fact that i'll have to upgrade it in 1.5-2 years MAX

Also may i ask why are you switching over to intel ? [read my power saving post somewhere? ] because 8320 is a very capable CPU.

Now to the balanced build i would suggest:

i5-4670k - 16.1
MSI Z87-G43 GAMING LGA 1150 Intel Z87  - 12.2k
Sapphire R9-280X - 23.6k
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
*Belkin 1.4a 2mtrs HDMI Cable - 0 rs [Sapphire R9-280X Come's with a free HDMI Cable]
*--------------
Total - 56.2k

I am sure the 280X will serve you very well for atleast 3 years very well [thanks to it's extra VRAM you are more future proofed ]

Save up money for little time and throw in a 212 Evo


----------



## Cilus (Oct 28, 2013)

Buddy, that won't be much of a upgrade. Check if you can squeeze a i7 4770K instead. And if you want to improve the existing system's gaming performance, just get the Sapphire R280X Dual Fan OC version @ 24K from mdcomputers.in. For running Oracle Server, Informatica and Office 2007, I don't think you will get good advantage by switching from  FX-8320 to i5 4670K.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, that won't be much of a upgrade. Check if you can squeeze a i7 4770K instead. And if you want to improve the existing system's gaming performance, just get the Sapphire R280X Dual Fan OC version @ 24K from mdcomputers.in. For running Oracle Server, Informatica and Office 2007, I don't think you will get good advantage by switching from  FX-8320 to i5 4670K.



Now I have increased my *Budget to 68k from initial 55k. *Please suggest accordingly. I have decided upon the following:

Intel Core i7 4770k -24500,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9700,
Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X -23500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -5000 or Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO -2800,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -67,000.

*I have a doubt. Whether Corsair H60 is better or Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO is better in terms of maximum cooling both of them having push-pull setup.
Please clarify if GTX760 2GB is better than R9 280X in terms of price to performance ratio and will any of them will last for at least 4 years max.*


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Now I have increased my *Budget to 68k from initial 55k. *Please suggest accordingly. I have decided upon the following:
> 
> Intel Core i5 4770k -24500,
> Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9700,
> ...



You made a typo , it should be i7 4770k 

That motherboard isn't good for extreme OC's with the i7 4770k, it's the lowest tier Z87 OCable mobos.
I say downgrade the CPU as i7 4770k is pretty overkill for your usage and save money. 

*Also can you please answer my question: " may i ask why are you switching over to intel ? [read my power saving post somewhere? ] because 8320 is a very capable CPU."
*

760 will definitely not last for 4 years and NO price to performance of a 280X is >> 760
If your GPU doesn't burn/crash/gets fried/brakes and does last 4 years somehow yes it MIGHT be able to play games on lowest settings. BUT MIND YOU the sapphire 280X has only 2 years of warranty.

Here's my suggestion:
i5-4670k - 16.1
MSI Z87-G43 GAMING LGA 1150 Intel Z87 - 12.2k
Sapphire R9-270X - 15.5k
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500
----------------------------
Total : 48.1k

After 2 years replace 270X with a enthusiast level gpu of around 20k

Total after 2 years: 68.1k

Rig will last 4 years, playing all games with atleast high settings 1080p. Enjoy


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> You made a typo , it should be i7 4770k
> 
> That motherboard isn't good for extreme OC's with the i7 4770k, it's the lowest tier Z87 OCable mobos.
> I say downgrade the CPU as i7 4770k is pretty overkill for your usage and save money.
> ...



Thanks for a very good suggestion in fact.
Sapphire is giving 2 years of warranty where as Aditya Infotech is giving 3 years of warranty in India to Sapphire GPU's.


*Reasons for me switching from AMD FX to Intel Haswell:*

 Power bills are spiking upwards to 3k per month.
My MB is not the best overclockable board.
My UPS which HP 800VA is not supporting my present config.
I need the best config which will last another 4 years definitely with best power savings.

I did not get any answer regarding my query of which is better in terms of performance to price ratio :Corsair H60 or Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO (both with push-pull setup)

As for as the present setup is concerned I am going to sell AMD FX 8320, Asus M5A97 R2.0,Sapphire HD7770,Corsair H60 which might fetch me 18k.
Here is the config finalized by me: 

Intel Core i5 4670k -16100,
MSI Z87-G43 Gaming -12200,
Sapphire R9-270X Dual-X -15500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -5000,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -53,100.

If any changes are to be made please convey...


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Thanks for a very good suggestion in fact.
> Sapphire is giving 2 years of warranty where as Aditya Infotech is giving 3 years of warranty in India to Sapphire GPU's.
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure about coolers though. Also @ high OC , even the intel will draw loads of power [That was the reason i went for i5-4570 + cheap mobo combo, it's a lot of power saving in the long run.. It's almost as good as buying a new cpu when i5 becomes slower so i really don't need to worry for OC because i already future proofed my cpu ]

One more reason i would like you to not buy i5 4670k is that many users have reported that haswell overclocking is very bad [though many can reach a stable 4.6-4.7, some can't OC to even 4.3


Here's another suggestion for future proofing [i.e saving money to upgrade sooner]

i5-4430 - 12.5k
any B85 board - 6.5k
R9-270X-15.5k
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
--------
Total = 38.7 k and trust me when i say that the i5 4430 is a very capable CPU

Amount of money saved = 29.3k 

Amount of money saved approx from electricity in 2 years = 11k [compare to i5 4670k overclocked]

Total money after 2 years = 40.3k = Full new system 

If you are a hardcore gamer i suggest upgrading from 270X to 280X , if not then the above setup is also fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> I am not sure about coolers though. Also @ high OC , even the intel will draw loads of power [That was the reason i went for i5-4570 + cheap mobo combo, it's a lot of power saving in the long run.. It's almost as good as buying a new cpu when i5 becomes slower so i really don't need to worry for OC because i already future proofed my cpu ]
> 
> One more reason i would like you to not buy i5 4670k is that many users have reported that haswell overclocking is very bad [though many can reach a stable 4.6-4.7, some can't OC to even 4.3
> 
> ...



Ok but I will go with this config anyways dude.

Intel Core i5 4670k -16100,
MSI Z87-G43 Gaming -12200,
Sapphire R9-270X Dual-X -15600,
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo -2800,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -51,000.

Out of 68k-51k=17k+interest which will be used for my GPU upgrade 2 years from now. I think the above config is sufficient for me now. Thanks again.


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2013)

You don't need a upgrade only upgrade GPU as suggested by cilus and you are good to go.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

Minion said:


> You don't need a upgrade only upgrade GPU as suggested by cilus and you are good to go.



But my power bills are skyrocketing to 3k upwards every month as my RIG runs 12hours daily.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> But my power bills are skyrocketing to 3k upwards every month as my RIG runs 12hours daily 24x7.



24x7 = 24hours daily for all 7days? L0l

You mean 12x7. 

I run my cpu 24x7


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> 24x7 = 24hours daily for all 7days? L0l
> 
> You mean 12x7.
> 
> I run my cpu 24x7



I mean 12 hours 365 days.


----------



## Minion (Oct 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> But my power bills are skyrocketing to 3k upwards every month as my RIG runs 12hours daily.



You can always undervolt and lower you CPU frequency in BIOS.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> But my power bills are skyrocketing to 3k upwards every month as my RIG runs 12hours daily.



3K  mine is rs 200-300 in every 2 months


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 3K  mine is rs 200-300 in every 2 months



I think he's mentioning the total electricity bill, not just computer's electricity cost.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I think he's mentioning the total electricity bill, not just computer's electricity cost.



i was also mentioning the total electricity bill


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 31, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 3K  mine is rs 200-300 in every 2 months



lol Seriously? You missed one 0 maybe? 
Mine comes at around 8k [But we are 4 people in house] [Lesser in winters]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> lol Seriously? You missed one 0 maybe?
> Mine comes at around 8k [But we are 4 people in house] [Lesser in winters]



I think Rs.300-400 is very low for whole house of rijinpk1 and while in summers my electricity bills soars to 5k also sometimes.
If I disable my cores to 4 will I get lower power consumption by the whole RIG of mine ? Can anybody answer my query ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 31, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> *lol Seriously? You missed one 0 maybe? *
> Mine comes at around 8k [But we are 4 people in house] [Lesser in winters]



no... not at all, i am not drunk  
8K?? i am also one of the four members of my home. i am from kerala , that may be a reason for lower elcetricity bills  .we have almost all electronic equipments except ac, microwave oven etc.
i think 8k is too much for a house with 4 members. save some electricity and money by reducing the usage.



bavusani said:


> I think Rs.300-400 is very low for whole house of rijinpk1 and while in summers my electricity bills soars to 5k also sometimes.
> If I disable my cores to 4 will I get lower power consumption by the whole RIG of mine ? Can anybody answer my query ?



300 rs is fine for me. i dont want a change there 
do your cpu runs at full load? then lowering the cores may help. else i dont think you will make a substantial increase in power consumption


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 31, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> no... not at all, i am not drunk   8K?? i am also one of the four members of my home. i am from kerala , that may be a reason for lower elcetricity bills  .we have almost all electronic equipments except ac, microwave oven etc. i think 8k is too much for a house with 4 members. save some electricity and money by reducing the usage.   300 rs is fine for me. i dont want a change there  do your cpu runs at full load? then lowering the cores may help. else i dont think you will make a substantial increase in power consumption


  Just to clarify; Is your bi-monthly electricity for the FULL HOUSE equipped with all basic equipments (like fridge, TV, PC, fan, cooler, etc) just 300 to 400 rupees? What is the unit rate of electricity in your area?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Just to clarify; Is your bi-monthly electricity for the FULL HOUSE equipped with all basic equipments (like fridge, TV, PC, fan, cooler, etc) just 300 to 400 rupees? What is the unit rate of electricity in your area?



i am having fridge,tv,pc,fans,washing machine,iron box etc. no ac though. will have to check the unit rates. will tell later. probably 2rs per unit . not sure sure though. will clarify later.


----------



## hitman4 (Oct 31, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am having fridge,tv,pc,fans,washing machine,iron box etc. no ac though. will have to check the unit rates. will tell later. probably 2rs per unit . not sure sure though. will clarify later.



2rs per unit


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> 2rs per unit



i think he is trolling us...........


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 1, 2013)

he is trolling...either about the rates or the no.of appliances.
www.erckerala.org/pressrelease/PRESS RELEASE.pdf

also i think its better to under-volt the processor a bit and let it be.
and check for some current leakage somewhere maybe?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I think Rs.300-400 is very low for whole house of rijinpk1 and while in summers my electricity bills soars to 5k also sometimes.
> If I disable my cores to 4 will I get lower power consumption by the whole RIG of mine ? Can anybody answer my query ?



If you have OC'ed your cpu just underclock it to stock and let it stay on turbo mode so it automatically Oc's while gaming and then UC's when idle..this can save some power. Also only restrict core usage when you are not working on your computer, otherwise it isn't very much recommended


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> If you have OC'ed your cpu just underclock it to stock and let it stay on turbo mode so it automatically Oc's while gaming and then UC's when idle..this can save some power. Also only restrict core usage when you are not working on your computer, otherwise it isn't very much recommended



Can I limit my AMD FX 8320 to work only 4 Cores and disable the remaining 4 cores. In this way can any amount of electricity be saved.I don't know but please if anybody knows. Please help me. How to lower my electricity bills as I am using my PC daily for 12-14 hours.

If I don't OC can I go with i5 4670 with H87 MB. What is the best H87 MB having SLI/CF support? Can I use Turbo Core increase in non k CPU also. I heard that i5 4670k runs hot when overclocked compared to ivybridge, is it right? What would be the right CPU cooler if I don't OC? Can I go for Corsair H40? I mean it is the entry point Liquid Cooler available from Corsair right. Is it sufficient to keep the i5 4670 cool enough?

Finally I decided to go for an Intel Haswell to lower my electricity bills and I have decided to go for the following components and will be reusing the remaining ones in my signature:
Intel Core i5 4670 -15000,
MSI H87-G43 Gaming -9500,
Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X 2GB -15600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -5000,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -49,400.
If anybody have any better suggestions, Please spell out.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can I limit my AMD FX 8320 to work only 4 Cores and disable the remaining 4 cores. In this way can any amount of electricity be saved.I don't know but please if anybody knows. Please help me. How to lower my electricity bills as I am using my PC daily for 12-14 hours.
> 
> If I don't OC can I go with i5 4670 with H87 MB. What is the best H87 MB having SLI/CF support? Can I use Turbo Core increase in non k CPU also. I heard that i5 4670k runs hot when overclocked compared to ivybridge, is it right? What would be the right CPU cooler if I don't OC? Can I go for Corsair H40? I mean it is the entry point Liquid Cooler available from Corsair right. Is it sufficient to keep the i5 4670 cool enough?
> 
> ...



Difference between i5-4670 and i5-4570 is at max 2-3% which is not worth 1,000 rs [that's the reason i went with i5-4570]
If you're looking for SLI/CF msi h87-g43 is a bad board, but if not it's very nice.
No need of a CPU cooler if not ocing, my i5-4570 [with stock cooler] has never gone above 70degrees on prime 95, idles at around 38-42
Please dont buy the cooler it's not needed AT ALL.

Also i went with the B85 mobo because it has an energy saver option inbuilt:



> Energy Saver
> 
> With Energy Saver, businesses can save energy by scheduling PCs to power-down at the end of the day and turn on before the work day begins - ready for employees as they arrive in the morning.



Helps me with downloading stuff etc and shutting down when i am in college 
It starts automatically downloads when computer starts 
Just used it once but yeah its awesome


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

I noticed that the difference between the Z87 & H87 is negligible and the difference between the 4670 & 4670K is 1k only. As I am prepared to buy the H60 cooler so I decided to end this stalemate of what to buy or whether to buy or not by deciding upon the below config:

Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,      (Chip & Digit Magazine Best Value Award)
Sapphire R9 270X Dual-X 2GB -15600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -5000,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -50,500.
At the local shops I may get a discount of Rs.500. So I will be able to save 18k out of 68k budget which will useful after 2 years for a new GPU upgrade which ACidBaseD mentioned. Thanks again ACidBaseD for such a brilliant suggestion.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 1, 2013)

Um,bavusani,three questions-
1)You already have that Corsair H60.So why add it to the total bill?If you want the 2013 edition,it is called the H60i,I think.Why not use your old H60? 
2)You could try undervolting your CPU.I have and it runs cooler than what it used to be.I run my Rig for >12-14hrs daily.Have you tried that?
3)Why AMD-->Intel?I understand all your points about performance and power consumption,but if you can afford the whole expenditure of switching over for not a massive performance jump,then you should be able to foot a 3k electricity bill..Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
The GPU of your current rig,isn't it bottlenecking your processor at 1080p?My 6850 used to and CPU usage was at 30-40% in windows task manager.Now,I have a R9 280X and cpu and gpu usage have balanced themselves somewhat.Again,correct me if I am wrong. 

My suggestions for your rig :

AMD FX 8320   :                          0
ASUS M5A99X(See below)  : 11790
Sapphire R9 280X Dual-X    : 23000
Corsair H60 (current)          :        0
fans                                   :  4300
                                        -----------
total                                   : 39090

I do not know anything about motherboards so I picked one that just looked good.Anyone is free to replace my choice of Motherboard.Though even with 55k,I have left room for a better choice of motherboard though I fail to see how with an air cooler,the overclocking room of his motherboard is increased.Afaik,Better motherboard=Higher overclocks=More heat produced=More effective cooling?
In case,you are having issues with your H60 not cooling enough,and want to go for a better air cooler ,the total (with Hyper 212 Evo) is 41890.But I do not know the overclocking headroom you would gain with air cooling.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani, I strongly suggest that you should check the circuits of your house by some well trained electricians for current leackage or faulty equipments like water Geysers, AC. Buddy, I am using FX series for quiet some time now, with a 4.6 GHz overclock all the time and I run my system 8 to 9 hours a day. But never faced such high electric bills like you are describing here. Rather than jumpting to conclusion and spending lot of money, you make sure that reason you think is actually the reason.


----------



## Minion (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can I limit my AMD FX 8320 to work only 4 Cores and disable the remaining 4 cores. In this way can any amount of electricity be saved.I don't know but please if anybody knows. Please help me. How to lower my electricity bills as I am using my PC daily for 12-14 hours.



Yes,It is possible look for some setting in your motherboard BIOS.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 1, 2013)

Cilus said:


> bavusani, I strongly suggest that you should check the circuits of your house by some well trained electricians for current leackage or faulty equipments like water Geysers, AC. Buddy, I am using FX series for quiet some time now, with a 4.6 GHz overclock all the time and I run my system 8 to 9 hours a day. But never faced such high electric bills like you are describing here. Rather than jumpting to conclusion and spending lot of money, you make sure that reason you think is actually the reason.



TL;DR
som1 maybe stealing his electricity I guess

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i think he is trolling us...........





sumonpathak said:


> he is trolling...either about the rates or the no.of appliances.
> www.erckerala.org/pressrelease/PRESS RELEASE.pdf
> 
> also i think its better to under-volt the processor a bit and let it be.
> and check for some current leakage somewhere maybe?



i am not a troll 

i already told i will clarify later. so both of you should have waited for my reply before calling me a troll.
here is the proof. check clearly. total units consumption - 164 units.
amount to pay - rs 299.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am not a troll
> 
> i already told i will clarify later. so both of you should have waited for my reply before calling me a troll.
> here is the proof. check clearly. total units consumption - 164 units.
> ...


You know buddy how many units I am getting for my whole house with all appliances running daily like TV-8 hours, PC-12 hours, 2 Fans-15 hours, 1AC -2 hours, Fridge-24 hours, 3 Tube-Lights-5 hours, Water-Heater-2 hours around 500-600units per month which amounts to 3k max every month.
*PS:* *rijinpk1* you are consuming very less compared to me, that's why you are getting couple of hundreds bill. Also the charge will double every 50 units after crossing 150 units in our state buddy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 1, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You know buddy how many units I am getting for my whole house with all appliances running daily like TV-8 hours, PC-12 hours, 2 Fans-15 hours, 1AC -2 hours, Fridge-24 hours, 3 Tube-Lights-5 hours, Water-Heater-2 hours around 500-600units per month which amounts to 3k max every month.
> *PS:* *rijinpk1* you are consuming very less compared to me, that's why you are getting couple of hundreds bill. *Also the charge will double every 50 units after crossing 150 units in our state buddy.*



this is applicable to me also. but i dont know whether it is double or not.
you may not need to run the fridge for 24 hrs. 15 hrs is more than enough.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> this is applicable to me also. but i dont know whether it is double or not.
> you may not need to run the fridge for 24 hrs. 15 hrs is more than enough.



My mother always keeps Sambar,Milk,Chicken,Eggs,Butter,Butter-Milk,Curd likewise foods frozen in the deep freezer for days. So we need it to run 24 hours without interruption.
In fact I need to reduce my consumption of electricity by reducing the PC running hours daily from at least 12 hours to at least 5 hours max.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 1, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am not a troll
> 
> i already told i will clarify later. so both of you should have waited for my reply before calling me a troll.
> here is the proof. check clearly. total units consumption - 164 units.
> ...



dude first of all i dnt understand the language of the bill..............

2nd it is HOLY ****!!!! even after 164 units ur bill is 299 only (its lesser than 2 rs per unit WTH!!) i mean how is this even possible here at bangalore its way costlier.......

how come after having so many appliances ur consumption is low?
u must be living alone then......


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> _*dude first of all i dnt understand the language of the bill*_..............
> 
> 2nd it is HOLY ****!!!! even after 164 units ur bill is 299 only (its lesser than 2 rs per unit WTH!!) i mean how is this even possible here at bangalore its way costlier.......
> 
> ...


that is why i edited the bill to show no. of units consumed and amount to be paid.
we are 4 members in the family.



bavusani said:


> My mother always keeps Sambar,Milk,Chicken,Eggs,Butter,Butter-Milk,Curd likewise foods frozen in the deep freezer for days. So we need it to run 24 hours without interruption.
> In fact I need to reduce my consumption of electricity by reducing the PC running hours daily from at least 12 hours to at least 5 hours max.



you should wait before you sell your pc. keeping so many things on freezer will increase electricity by a lot. i think you should tell your mom not to keep so many things on freezer and also run the fridge for 15 hrs or less. try to do it for atleast a month or two. then check your electricity bill for any possible reduction in cost.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 2, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i am not a troll
> 
> i already told i will clarify later. so both of you should have waited for my reply before calling me a troll.
> here is the proof. check clearly. total units consumption - 164 units.
> ...



holy **** f***, less than 2 rupees per unit :shocked: dude, you are in paradise!!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 2, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> holy **** f***, less than 2 rupees per unit :shocked: dude, you are in paradise!!!!



oohh yeahhhh


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that is why i edited the bill to show no. of units consumed and amount to be paid.
> we are 4 members in the family.
> 
> 
> ...



OK.I will request my mother to do that for a couple of months to see if the power bills come down or not.



harshilsharma63 said:


> holy **** f***, less than 2 rupees per unit :shocked: dude, you are in paradise!!!!



It generally depends on each State Electricity Board. My state always have deficit in power production and the end result is higher rates per unit.


----------



## funskar (Nov 4, 2013)

Lmao
CHanging to intel from fx due to power bills ..
 U rig is perfect re except gpu

First bro you should get your house electric wiring n appliances checked by a good electrician & take notes to save power bills.
By putting on syska/halonix led bulbs instead of cfl.. 
Don't simply put 55k for a new rig  just put on r9 280 asus dc2 for 23k njoy bf4 /blacklist ..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

Is it best to upgrade to a Haswell Gaming Laptop around 1lac by selling my present RIG or go for Haswell Build instead of my present AMD Build. I am seeing advantages like portability in case of a Laptop but disadvantages of not able to upgrade my GPU & CPU after say 2-3 years in the future.
What is best for me a k series CPU or non k series CPU. After 2 years in order to be compatible with then gaming requirements whether k series CPU can be overclocked to meet those requirements or not is my main query?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Is it best to upgrade to a Haswell Gaming Laptop around 1lac by selling my present RIG or go for Haswell Build instead of my present AMD Build. I am seeing advantages like portability in case of a Laptop but disadvantages of not able to upgrade my GPU & CPU after say 2-3 years in the future.
> What is best for me a k series CPU or non k series CPU. After 2 years in order to be compatible with then gaming requirements whether k series CPU can be overclocked to meet those requirements or not is my main query?



Buddy, just upgrade the graphic card and you and good to go. Also, as many have suggested, get your house wiring and meter checked.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Buddy, just upgrade the graphic card and you and good to go. Also, as many have suggested, get your house wiring and meter checked.



I have already asked my house owner to let us check the wiring in the house buddy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 6, 2013)

All is well with the wiring in my house but what could be the problem guys? Is it my 8320 CPU or what?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 6, 2013)

checked your meter too???


----------



## Darth Vader (Nov 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> All is well with the wiring in my house but what could be the problem guys? Is it my 8320 CPU or what?



How about you check it for yourself by running the rig for 10 hrs or 8hrs a day and compare the EB bill accordingly ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

How about these 2 below configs. Please mention which 1 should I go for because of lower TDP CPU & GPU :

*Option 1:*
Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600,
Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB 1600 MHz -5200,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4300,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -55,000.

*Option2:*
AMD FX 6300 -7500,
Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 -12500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600,
Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB 1600 MHz -5200,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4300,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -49,400.

If I want even lower power consumption then I need to go for Zotac GTX650 Ti Boost 2GB for 12500.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 7, 2013)

If power consumption is the only issue, you can replace FX 8350 in your present rig with an FX 6300.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If power consumption is the only issue, you can replace FX 8350 in your present rig with an FX 6300.



I am also seeing future proofing for another 3-4 years at max and 2-3 years at min. That's why there is the change in MB & GPU as well buddy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I am also seeing future proofing for another 3-4 years at max and 2-3 years at min. That's why there is the change in MB & GPU as well buddy.



So you will just replace the cpu, motherboard, graphic card and cabinet?

Intel Core i5 4670K -16100
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600
NZXT Phantom 410 (~6000)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> So you will just replace the cpu, motherboard, graphic card and cabinet?
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670K -16100
> Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500
> ...



No not the cabinet.I already have Corsair 300R cabinet but just fans as my present Deepcool fans are very noisy buddy. I am changing the Corsair H60 because it is old version and I want the new 2013 Edition which has a very easy fitting heatsink design.I already have 8GB Corsair Vengeance Red RAM.Do I need another 8GB for the upcoming games or the present 8GB is enough, Please suggest buddy.
*Option 1:*
Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600,
Corsair Vengeance Red 8GB 1600 MHz -5200,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4300,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -55,000.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 7, 2013)

^ 8gb ram is enough for games


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> No not the cabinet.I already have Corsair 300R cabinet but just fans as my present Deepcool fans are very noisy buddy. I am changing the Corsair H60 because it is old version and I want the new 2013 Edition which has a very easy fitting heatsink design.I already have 8GB Corsair Vengeance Red RAM.Do I need another 8GB for the upcoming games or the present 8GB is enough, Please suggest buddy.
> *Option 1:*
> Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
> Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
> ...



Alright then sell the old parts and get this. ANd 8 GB RAM is enough.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Alright then sell the old parts and get this. ANd 8 GB RAM is enough.



Well thanks for the help.I will go with this then:
*Option 1:*
Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4500,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -50,000.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2013)

i am not sure if you will get significant power savings by getting this rig but well it should be greater than Rs.200 per month.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry to jump in. Is there nothing like intel speedstep technology counterpart for fx series processors which can allow easy undervolting. It reduces power consumption considerably on my i7 laptop. Processor running at 70% has almost doubled the battery life


----------



## sameerdatta (Nov 7, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Um,bavusani,three questions-
> Why AMD-->Intel?I understand all your points about performance and power consumption,but if you can afford the whole expenditure of switching over for not a massive performance jump,then you should be able to foot a 3k electricity bill..Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.
> The GPU of your current rig,isn't it bottlenecking your processor at 1080p?My 6850 used to and CPU usage was at 30-40% in windows task manager.Now,I have a R9 280X and cpu and gpu usage have balanced themselves somewhat.Again,correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> ...



i agree, i would suggest a gpu update, the cooler master hyper 212 evo and the fans. put the rest of the money in the bank and save it for a rainy day


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi bavusani,well,since you are adamant about changing the processor/mobo,how about this build-
Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
Sapphire R9 280X 3GB Dual-X -23000,
Cooler Master R4-LUS-07AB-GP Cooler -1265(The 10AB-GP is out of stock on Flipkart)
Cooler Master CM Essentials 140 Cooler-629
TOTAL -50,494. 

I quoted prices from Flipkart because their prices are often the highest,so street/local prices are lower.
Also,why are you throwing away your H60?It's working perfectly fine and if it is not working fine,have you tried Corsair link?It's free.
I know I have overshot the budget of 50k,but only by .5k,which depends on the OP.
And you do not need 6 Fans to cool your GPU.I am using a 200mm fan and another 140mm only in my HAF 912,my 280X idles at 35/load at 63.And it is an OC edition.

Hope I helped.
PS-Thanks,sameerdatta.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Hi bavusani,well,since you are adamant about changing the processor/mobo,how about this build-
> Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
> Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
> Sapphire R9 280X 3GB Dual-X -23000,
> ...


I chose R9 270X because after 2 years I might need to upgrade my GPU so I was just saving for that occasion as said by harshil.My Corsair H60 is a older edition and I want the new edition and Can I get that corsair link for free? How? Please elaborate.
How can I make a push-pull fan setup for Corsair H60 because only 1 120mm fan will be supplied by Corsair and also I need the necessary screws or bolts for the additional fan if at all I can get from Corsair. How can I ask Corsair for a separate set of screws and the Corsair Link if I need it?
PS: I will only be doing in case of Intel just mild overclocks of 500MHz increments only.


----------



## PratikV (Nov 8, 2013)

I am in the same Dilemma, as you said. I am getting a similar/same system like yours but still not able to make decision about the graphics whether to get R9 270X or R9 280X.

If possible could anyone please post a demo how to do push pull setup. i Have corsair 400R now.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 8, 2013)

Okay,if you plan on upgrading your GPU within the next two years,then I too support your decision.Go for the R9 270X...if the 280X is out of budget for you at the moment...But a stronger GPU almost always never hurts..

And looks like I was only partially wrong about Corsair Link (it's the software I am talking about).It's free and helps you monitor your temps,but does not let you *control* your fan speed on the radiator in the H60.At least ,that is what it seems from this thread-

Corsair Link Commander - compatible with H60? - The Corsair Support Forums

I was of the opinion that you could control your fan speed via Corsair Link,even in the H60 and set them to performance mode to achieve noisier and cooler results.And as for Push-pull setup,it is only an arrangement of a couple of fans,one pushing air onto the radiator and the other fan pulling air from the radiator.I Googled a pic of your H60.So,to make sure,are there 4 screw holes at the back of your radiator?Just get a (120mm for the H60)fan,four screws (the long ones used to bolt 200mm fans onto the case) ,attach the fan (correctly,after looking at the direction of air flow of the fans and yes,the arrows do matter) ,plug in the fan on your motherboard and you have a push-pull setup.

*www.corsair.com/us/corsair-link-techzone/

Corsair Link v2.

PratiikV,which cooling system do you have?A push-pull setup is for the cooling systems in your PC,not for the GPU,afaik.And as for the GPU,go for the 280X IF you do not plan to upgrade in the next 2-3 years...




Attaching Pics for the first time.So please tell me if you can see it or not.


----------



## PratikV (Nov 8, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Okay,if you plan on upgrading your GPU within the next two years,then I too support your decision.Go for the R9 270X...if the 280X is out of budget for you at the moment...But a stronger GPU almost always never hurts..
> 
> And looks like I was only partially wrong about Corsair Link (it's the software I am talking about).It's free and helps you monitor your temps,but does not let you *control* your fan speed on the radiator in the H60.At least ,that is what it seems from this thread-
> 
> ...




Yeah i was suggested to get H60 or H60i.
What my question is if i go with 212 Evo and some more fans for 400R will it be more preferable.
If yes how to adjust / install fans in 400R for best PP setup


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Okay,if you plan on upgrading your GPU within the next two years,then I too support your decision.Go for the R9 270X...if the 280X is out of budget for you at the moment...But a stronger GPU almost always never hurts..
> 
> And looks like I was only partially wrong about Corsair Link (it's the software I am talking about).It's free and helps you monitor your temps,but does not let you *control* your fan speed on the radiator in the H60.At least ,that is what it seems from this thread-
> 
> ...



Thanks very much moltenskull. So I need H80i to fully use Corsair Link v2 with hardware support but in H60 I can only use the software to control the fans via PWM function. I was saying that the new H60 2013 Edition has a very easy heatsink setup unlike the older H60 which is very cumbersome to instal.
I was thinking of getting Samsung 840 EVO 1TB @ $585 from canada where my sister resides and when she comes to india in jan she can get me that SSD via Black Friday Deals or on Boxing Day(Dec,26).


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 8, 2013)

PratiikV,That(212 Evo vs H60/H60i) is a question of air vs water cooling,buddy,which is pretty debatable. 
A 212 Evo is considered a very VFM(Value For Money) air cooler because it's performance is comparable to the low-end Water Coolers/Liquid Coolers.Water Coolers like the H60/H60i have a weak pump,which does not circulate the water quick enough to dissipate heat generated.Also,there are some reports that the H60's pump failed.For anyone reading this,feel free to correct me .
A 212 Evo cools better ,is cheaper and easily maintained.But due to it's size as compared to the comparatively smaller liquid cooled CPU cooling unit (minus the radiator) and the fact that it blocks one RAM slot after being installed on some motherboards,led me to keep away from it.
As for fans,it is not a question of more=better.The direction of airflow does make a difference....So,go for high performance fans,less in number,but properly oriented.It will help you a lot.


----------



## PratikV (Nov 8, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> PratiikV,That(212 Evo vs H60/H60i) is a question of air vs water cooling,buddy,which is pretty debatable.
> A 212 Evo is considered a very VFM(Value For Money) air cooler because it's performance is comparable to the low-end Water Coolers/Liquid Coolers.Water Coolers like the H60/H60i have a weak pump,which does not circulate the water quick enough to dissipate heat generated.Also,there are some reports that the H60's pump failed.For anyone reading this,feel free to correct me .
> A 212 Evo cools better ,is cheaper and easily maintained.But due to it's size as compared to the comparatively smaller liquid cooled CPU cooling unit (minus the radiator) and the fact that it blocks one RAM slot after being installed on some motherboards,led me to keep away from it.
> As for fans,it is not a question of more=better.The direction of airflow does make a difference....So,go for high performance fans,less in number,but properly oriented.It will help you a lot.



HAHA thanks man you just made my day... I'll go with 212 EVO right now if required ill change it...could you please let me know which fans will fit my case. could you please post a hyperlink to the product/FAN. Cause there are so much categories that i seriously get lost in them.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi bavusani,no need to thank me,buddy.

I read the comments in this Youtube Video-

Using Corsair Link to monitor and control your PC's cooling - YouTube

There is a guy who asks about the H100 and Corsair Link.And another one who answers that if you buy PWM (Pulse Width Modulation/Modulated) fans,then you can use it,though I for one won't exactly trust Youtube comments. And you are correct about the H60 being cumbersome to install,there is something about aligning this and fixing that,which was why Corsair changed to a magnetic design for their components in the H80i/H100i.If you regularly change your thermal paste/dismantle the H60 for cleaning purposes,then it sure is problematic to get it right every time..And thermal paste,as everyone knows,should be applied again if for some reason,you are unable to attach the heat sink. That is reason enough for going for the H60i... But once ,before going for the SSD and the H60 (2013 edition),try a push-pull design,set the fans to max and test load temps.If they seem higher,change the direction of both the fans (combo of both the fans can act as intake/exhaust,Corsair recommends Intake) and have a go again.No need for changing thermal paste/touching the CPU cooler unit.

PratiikV,

Be absolutely sure before buying the 212 Evo,for it requires TIM application to be done properly...That is what the fuss is all about...Incorrect application can have undesirable results...Just a warning.Btw,you might want to consider
CM 212 Evo (if you purchase it and find it unsuitable)+ H60 (your current budget)= (almost)H80i,which comes with pre-applied Thermal paste and a very easy setup.
Regarding the number of fans,

Carbide Series® 400R Mid-Tower Case - Carbide Series - Cases

Six 120mm/140mm fan mounts
Four 120mm fan mounts
One rear 120mm exhaust fan is included
Two front-mounted 120mm intake fans are included.
The side panel has a mesh screen with two 120mm/140mm fan mounts 

Six  fan mounts for 120mm/140mm fans[SUB]total[/SUB] = 4x120mm+2x140mm-(2+1)[included]x120mm fans=3 fans (1 120mm+2x140mm Fans) to be finally purchased.

For 140mm fans-Cooler Master CM Essentials 140 Cooler is okay (I could not find Noctua fans on any site atm,but anyone who does find them is free to post about them  ).Look for a high CFM fan (if you don't mind noise).
For 120mm Fans- Follow the same statemnet I mentioned above (about high CFM).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

Corsair Link software can be used but unlike the hardware one like H80i there is not much difference in performance while using the Corsair H60 without a Link. So the new H60 2013 Edition which a magnetic setup on top of its heatsink is very nice and convenience rather compared to the old H60 model. If I can find the required screws for a push-pull setup I will definetly do it and will post some pictures of it here.


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 9, 2013)

Note-Not my Picture.All credits go to the creator .

Bavusani,I think you need these screws for a push-pull setup of your H60.They come with 200mm fans.See if you can get them locally..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> View attachment 12673
> 
> Note-Not my Picture.All credits go to the creator .
> 
> Bavusani,I think you need these screws for a push-pull setup of your H60.They come with 200mm fans.See if you can get them locally..



Will any of the vendors in CTC sell these screws (200mm fan screws) separately for a price or else I need to scrape that idea of push-pull setup of H60 from my mind forever. Anybody who can give a heads up from Hyderabad. Please help me TDF buddies.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

You can use cable ties for fitting fans. They work very well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You can use cable ties for fitting fans. They work very well.



But there will a lot of vibrations if using cable ties in a cabinet buddy.

What I need now are:
2 sets of y PWM fan splitters, (To connect 2 fans to the same MB fan header)
4 pieces of 200mm fan screws. (To enable push-pull setup on H60 Cooler's Radiator)

Please suggest & post a link as where can I find them for a quick sale buddies...


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 10, 2013)

Bavusani,your case Corsair 300R ,if it has provision for a 200m fan,shouldn't it have those screws in it's box?I remember my HAF 912 had all types of them in it's packaging because it can support two 200mm fans...check your 300R's box,even a couple of 200mm fan screws will work,if you attach them diagonally.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> Bavusani,your case Corsair 300R ,if it has provision for a 200m fan,shouldn't it have those screws in it's box?I remember my HAF 912 had all types of them in it's packaging because it can support two 200mm fans...check your 300R's box,even a couple of 200mm fan screws will work,if you attach them diagonally.



My Corsair 300R supports only 120mm and 140mm fans only. I need these now at least:2 sets of y PWM fan splitters, (To connect 2 fans to the same MB fan header)
4 pieces of 200mm fan screws. (To enable push-pull setup on H60 Cooler's Radiator)


----------



## moltenskull (Nov 10, 2013)

It's a bit tough to find them here,buddy,if you are not purchasing the fans .You could ask locally at any computer repair shop/service centre.Maybe they can help you,though it seems unlikely.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ask motor rewinding shops. They have all kinds or nuts and bolts lying around.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Ask motor rewinding shops. They have all kinds or nuts and bolts lying around.



OK. What about 2 sets of y PWM fan splitters? (To connect 2 fans to the same MB fan header)

Can anybody give me links as where I can get all the below items online under 50k...
Intel Core i5 4670K -16100,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15600,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4500,
Coolermaster 120mm 4 XtraFlo RED LED fans -2800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1500,
TOTAL -50,000.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> ok. *what about 2 sets of y pwm fan splitters? (to connect 2 fans to the same mb fan header)*
> 
> can anybody give me links as where i can get all the below items online under 50k...
> Intel core i5 4670k -16100,
> ...



diy ftw!


----------



## PratikV (Nov 11, 2013)

Dude where do you live. Get a quote from theitwares and theitdepot. They have very good offers

I have similar config like you. Do try itwares lamington road


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2013)

PratikV said:


> Dude where do you live. Get a quote from theitwares and theitdepot. They have very good offers
> 
> I have similar config like you. Do try itwares lamington road



Where did you buy your config from?
I mean itwares & theitdepot prices are some what overpriced than local prices that's why. Can they offer good discount if I buy all components from them?


----------



## PratikV (Nov 11, 2013)

i dont know about that but get a quote from them, here are my prices.


[table="width: 500",class: grid]
	[tr]
		[td]Sr. No.[/td]
		[td]Product Name[/td]
		[td]TheITWares[/td]
		[td]mdComputers Price[/td]
		[td]Sujata Computers[/td]
		[td]Flipkart[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]1[/td]
		[td]MSI Z87-GD65[/td]
		[td]17200[/td]
		[td]14666[/td]
		[td]16500[/td]
		[td]16023[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]2[/td]
		[td]Corsair Hydro Series H60[/td]
		[td]4600[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
		[td]4500[/td]
		[td]5411[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]3[/td]
		[td]Intel Core I5-4670K 3.4 GHz Processor[/td]
		[td]16200[/td]
		[td]16149[/td]
		[td]16000[/td]
		[td]17222[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]4[/td]
		[td]Corsair GS600[/td]
		[td]4900[/td]
		[td]5355[/td]
		[td]5500[/td]
		[td]5364[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]5[/td]
		[td]Corsair 400R cabinet[/td]
		[td]5800[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
		[td]6200[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]6[/td]
		[td]MSI R9 280x[/td]
		[td]26000[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
		[td]27500[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]7[/td]
		[td]8GB DDR3 2133MHz G Skill Ripjaws[/td]
		[td]6250[/td]
		[td]7310[/td]
		[td]5700[/td]
		[td]7236[/td]
	[/tr]
	[tr]
		[td]8[/td]
		[td]Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
		[td]NA[/td]
		[td]2768[/td]
	[/tr]
[/table]


Sujata computers is only local shop i got in pune that has these components.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 15, 2013)

I got a quote from Arun Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.

Intel Core i5 4670K -14000,
Asus GRYPHON Z87 -14500,
Asus R9 270X 2GB -15500,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4500,
Coolermaster 140mm 3 BC RED LED fans -2100,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC RED LED fan -1200,
Corsair 230T -6000,
Corsair RM550 -7500,
APC 1.1KVA UPS -5600, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8900.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

> Intel Core i5 4670K -14000,



Wow great price


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

^^ But Gryphon is looking costly...
Buy Online Asus GRYPHON-Z87 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india
buy from itdepot


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ But Gryphon is looking costly...



Ah! shopkeeper is smart


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Ah! shopkeeper is smart



Ham bhi kam nahi


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2013)

Price quote from PL Computers,CTC,Secunderabad.
Intel Core i5 4670k -14500,
Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H -8900,
Gigabyte GTX 760 2GB(rev. 2.0) -21000,
Coolermaster 140mm 3 BC RED LED fans -2100,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC RED LED fan -1200,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4900,
Corsair 230T -5500,
Corsair RM550 -7500,
APC 1100VA UPS -5400, 
Asus 24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8900.
TOTAL -81,000.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, bavusani, think one more time before you spend that much amount of money. Is 80k worth it? Since, your main concern was electricity bill, thatsy you chose to switch over to intel. But, buddy, consider this: the gpu you have currently has max tdp of 80W, and fx 8320 has a tdp of 125W. Total = 205W if lets suppose you run your rig at full load. Now, with your newer purchase, 4670k = 84W and 270X = 170W, total = 254W. Now, tell me where were you able to save the money you were aiming to save thatsy you started this thread. I know each of these have their own power saving tech. at idle conditions but I'm just presenting a scenario to get a general idea. The goal of this thread has gone in vein. Plus you are spending an extra 80k just thinking to save money, are you living in misconceptions? Dude, come on. 

Other thing, you need to lower down the settings of your refrigerator, since you are running it 24x7, if it's on highest settings, the time duration for which it auto shuts off itself will be far less and trust me, since refrigerators have compressor like ACs, it is eating through your electric supply. The rig, you are using currently is not a that much heavy config. that it contributes too high in electic bill (considered you run it 12x7). Or if you still think, then underclock it, or the best way would be to get checked how much an electric equipment draws from the wall. There comes a device for that, I can't recall now but it's a sort of switch like device which plugs into the wall and then you plug your extension cord (of PC) into it. It will tell the exact amount of power you are drawing.

So, I'll suggest you to first get checked how much power each device in your house is consuming to find the main culprit before reaching any decision. Always take such huge step after going through some sort of evidence. Everything is now just in air. Also, here might be a problem with your faulty electric meter. Get that replaced too!

Regarding the upgrade to play the latst games you have mentioned, just get 270X or 280X. Rest is good.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

TDP is not an exact measurement of power consumption rather it shows how much heat a cooling system needs to dissipate.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 23, 2013)

I rather want to wait and see if my power bills come down because of monsoons or not.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

What is the performance difference between i5 4670k & i5 4570? I know that k series can only be overclocked but can I increase the non k series CPU by increasing the Turbo Frequency?
What MB's by brands like Asus & Gigabyte support this Turbo Frequency increments? If there is no performance difference between k series and non k then can I not increase the frequency after say  3years to meet the demand of then released games? Am I right? So should I need definetly a K series CPU or not is the question?

Please give suggestions accordingly.Thanks again.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2013)

after 4 years no matter how much you overclock your processor you still won't be able to play crysis x of that time which will require a 8 core processor to even install & a 4gb ddr7 graphics card 8 times more powerful than any graphics card you can buy today.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

I rather go with i5 4670k+Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H with gtx650Ti Boost to be more future proof and also consumes much less power.


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 25, 2013)

complete waste of money IMO. No offence but thinking of changing PC to reduce power bill is also misleading. If you use freeze,AC, vaccume cleaner,microwave etc and still thinking your PC is causing huge electricity bill. You are either having large stockpile of money or totally brainwashed.

I used to have a whirlpool old fridge from the 90's that thing draws serious power. With same PC initially I was getting 1500+ bill each month. NO other thing only fridge,light-fans & PC. Then I started to switch off the fridge for 3hrs in the morning & 3hrs in the evening & voila bill dropped to 800 - 1000. Now I have a LG 4 start energy rating fridge & bill rarely goes over 600 with the same PC with upgraded gfx card.

So ...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> complete waste of money IMO. No offence but thinking of changing PC to reduce power bill is also misleading. If you use freeze,AC, vaccume cleaner,microwave etc and still thinking your PC is causing huge electricity bill. You are either having large stockpile of money or totally brainwashed.
> 
> I used to have a whirlpool old fridge from the 90's that thing draws serious power. With same PC initially I was getting 1500+ bill each month. NO other thing only fridge,light-fans & PC. Then I started to switch off the fridge for 3hrs in the morning & 3hrs in the evening & voila bill dropped to 800 - 1000. Now I have a LG 4 start energy rating fridge & bill rarely goes over 600 with the same PC with upgraded gfx card.
> 
> So ...



Buddy I don't have any stock pile of money or am I brain washed but I was only thinking in the long term only. Nowadays its very cold so no AC also and since you are saying that the Refrigerator might be the cause of huge bills I will try to switch it off for at least 3 hours. BTW my mother stores milk and other foods inside the fridge that's why I am a little bit hesitant.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Buddy I don't have any stock pile of money or am I brain washed but I was only thinking in the long term only. Nowadays its very cold so no AC also and since you are saying that the Refrigerator might be the cause of huge bills I will try to switch it off for at least 3 hours. BTW my mother stores milk and other foods inside the fridge that's why I am a little bit hesitant.



switching it of for few hours wont make any problem wit the milk. Just try and wait for the result. Then you decide to upgrade. I dont find any reason to upgrade


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I rather go with i5 4670k+Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H with gtx650Ti Boost to be more future proof and also consumes much less power.



Gtx 650ti boost is future proof ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sorry buddy, but now even I think that spending money to save money is stupidity (no offence to you whatsoever) no matter how many months/years you take into consideration. Can you for once mention your total consumed units, Wattage of all devices used in home and how long do you use it?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

I dont want to upgrade at least for another 4 years.
349 Consumed units @ Rs.2353 (sep,13)
13 devices ranging from fans to my PC+AC(so cold, not using)
Generally all the devices run for at least 5 hours a day except Geezer.
My PC runs at least 10 hours daily on an average.
PS: There is strange tax in my state called the Surcharge (This is calculated on the basis of previous years users usage based on the respective months starting from 2011 onwards)


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 26, 2013)

How much do you think  you will save in a month by buying a new pc?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

Pasapa said:


> How much do you think  you will save in a month by buying a new pc?



Normally 3k I used to get per month but due to coldness no AC na so I got Rs.2553(sep,13). On an average if I can get the bill between 1.2k to 1.5k its much better as compared to all others in our apartment block. None get the bills I get.

I saw that compared to AMD & ATI with Intel & nvidia, latter combo is much more energy efficient and might save money in the long run.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2013)

Buddy, the thread is going too long without any conclusive solution and you're the sole reason for it. Each and every questions of yours has been answered and more we answer, more questions we get. Check the reviews to find out performance diff between 4670K and 4570 and 1st thing you should do is to make sure PC is the sole reason for your electricity bills. I've been using AMD Processors like 965 BE, 1090T, FX-8150 and now FX-8350 for pretty long time now and never got electricity bills like you just because of the PC. Use your Brain a little. Now many years back, Intel 1st Gen Core Processors like i7 965 used to have 125W TDP but none complained that time that those setups are sole reason for higher electricity bill. You 1st make sure by whatever Process you think appropriate is to verify the reason of your electricity bills in the 1st place and then ask for a new configuration here. I don't think we can provide much help any more. All kinds of suggestions and PC Build have been suggested to you in this 4 page long thread.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

You may want to buy a Kill-a-Watt meter for finding the true cause of over power consumption.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, the thread is going too long without any conclusive solution and you're the sole reason for it. Each and every questions of yours has been answered and more we answer, more questions we get. Check the reviews to find out performance diff between 4670K and 4570 and 1st thing you should do is to make sure PC is the sole reason for your electricity bills. I've been using AMD Processors like 965 BE, 1090T, FX-8150 and now FX-8350 for pretty long time now and never got electricity bills like you just because of the PC. Use your Brain a little. Now many years back, Intel 1st Gen Core Processors like i7 965 used to have 125W TDP but none complained that time that those setups are sole reason for higher electricity bill. You 1st make sure by whatever Process you think appropriate is to verify the reason of your electricity bills in the 1st place and then ask for a new configuration here. I don't think we can provide much help any more. All kinds of suggestions and PC Build have been suggested to you in this 4 page long thread.



Thanks buddy.I will do the needful.OK.



harshilsharma63 said:


> You may want to buy a Kill-a-Watt meter for finding the true cause of over power consumption.


 
Can you provide me any links regarding that as low as possible.
I found only one in lynx site but that is not a trustworthy site na.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 26, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Thanks buddy.I will do the needful.OK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go: kill a watt | eBay

The cheapest listing is priced at Rs. 1693 including shipping. Check seller rating before purchasing.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Here you go: kill a watt | eBay
> 
> The cheapest listing is priced at Rs. 1693 including shipping. Check seller rating before purchasing.



You won't believe me but I too was going to suggest that and I posted the same link as yours, but due to my shitty net connection it didn't submit the reply. I have mentioned it earlier also that it is better to find out the main culprit behind the soared electricity bills before upgrading the PC. For that I suggested you to purchase a watt meter that tells you how much actual power a particular device is drawing from the wall. See my post on page 3 if you don't believe.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2013)

AshutoshM said:


> You won't believe me but I too was going to suggest that and I posted the same link as yours, but due to my shitty net connection it didn't submit the reply. I have mentioned it earlier also that it is better to find out the main culprit behind the soared electricity bills before upgrading the PC. For that I suggested you to purchase a watt meter that tells you how much actual power a particular device is drawing from the wall. See my post on page 3 if you don't believe.



Yes there might a problem with the meter and that needs to be checked. Will see to that.OK. Thanks for suggesting buddy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

Will the below config suffice for at least 3-4 years.

Intel Core i5 4670k -16500,
Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H -8800,
Zotac GTX 650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BC RED LED fans -1800,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -5000, 
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -9000.
TOTAL -55,000.

PS: Its for only gaming and that too RPG and FPS mostly.


----------



## PratikV (Dec 5, 2013)

Buddy just a question are you going to overclock and if they are mild overclocks get 212 evo
. And add that money into gpu. Which cabby do. Have


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

My main problem is when I OC my FX 8320 its not passing prime95 and also its eating a lot of power even when not OC'ed and also FX 6300 might be an alternative.You can see my RIG config in my siggy. I think if I go with FX 6300 then it should be able to OC for future proofing. I simply cannot find the Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 which is the most stable MB for OC only.

How about this then: 
Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7500,
Zotac GTX 650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BC RED LED fans -1800,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4500, 
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8600.
TOTAL -50,000.


----------



## moltenskull (Dec 5, 2013)

650 ti(110 W)-7770 (80W)=30W.

8320(125W)-i5 4570(84W)=41W.

41W-30W=11W.

50 grand for 11W...Seems a bit unfair. 

I just did a quick Google search for the above numbers ...Any incorrect readings,please correct them.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

moltenskull said:


> 650 ti(110 W)-7770 (80W)=30W.
> 
> 8320(125W)-i5 4570(84W)=41W.
> 
> ...



Also take into consideration the future proofing of my RIG as well as the problem I specified above.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Also take into consideration the future proofing of my RIG as well as the problem I specified above.



i suggest that you just need to upgrade your gpu. if you cpu+new gpu can do most games, why even overclock it? overclock is required when your cpu or possibly gpu is bottlenecking. i wont think 8320 will bottleneck in any games, but your current gpu will (in future).
do not run prime95. if your system works fine,then  just leave it as it is.


----------



## PratikV (Dec 5, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i suggest that you just need to upgrade your gpu. if you cpu+new gpu can do most games, why even overclock it? overclock is required when your cpu or possibly gpu is bottlenecking. i wont think 8320 will bottleneck in any games, but your current gpu will (in future).
> do not run prime95. if your system works fine,then  just leave it as it is.



I agree invest money as much as possible in gpu. you could cut down on overclocking and on liquid cooler and the fans. I suggest keep the same config of z87 with i5 4670k if you want but with 212evo and r9 270x.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

@ op you are going to waste your money. gtx 650ti boost will be fine for next 1 year-later it will going to struggle.Invest in better gpu - atleast gtx 760.

why to oc cpu ?????



> Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
> Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7500,
> Zotac GTX 650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
> Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
> ...



No need of cooler - get better gpu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> @ op you are going to waste your money. gtx 650ti boost will be fine for next 1 year-later it will going to struggle.Invest in better gpu - atleast gtx 760.
> 
> why to oc cpu ?????
> 
> ...



So Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO will suffice the i5 4570 right as there is no OC.It will not heat up know! I think so there is no need for even push-pull setup na for the cooler.
Can somebody suggest even cheaper and low profile cooler which is good than the stock Intel Cooler?
How about CM Hyper 103 Cooler? I cannot find it anywhere online in India yet?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

bavusani said:


> So Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO will suffice the i5 4570 right as there is no OC.It will not heat up know! I think so there is no need for even push-pull setup na for the cooler.
> Can somebody suggest even cheaper and low profile cooler which is good than the stock Intel Cooler?
> How about CM Hyper 103 Cooler? I cannot find it anywhere online in India yet?




get hyper tx3 evo. there are some models from antec also like A40,C20,C40 etc. I dont know how good  they are. you may have to look or the reviews.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 5, 2013)

Go with TX3 evo , but remember whatever cooler you get,your temps gone be high as haswell runs hot


----------



## PratikV (Dec 5, 2013)

My haswell ideally runs at 35~38. I5 4670k. I am using gammaxx 200.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 5, 2013)

PratikV said:


> My haswell ideally runs at 35~38. I5 4670k. I am using gammaxx 200.



temp on load (gaming/other resource intensive tasks such as converting videos etc.)?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

PratikV said:


> My haswell ideally runs at 35~38. I5 4670k. I am using gammaxx 200.



Deepcool is like a lesser alternative to Coolermaster.(King)


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2013)

gammaxx 200 is not good [ build quality ] - the reason : the plastic standoffs to mount the cpu is very weak and may get broken.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> gammaxx 200 is not good [ build quality ] - the reason : the plastic standoffs to mount the cpu is very weak and may get broken.



thanks for pointing out


----------



## PratikV (Dec 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> gammaxx 200 is not good [ build quality ] - the reason : the plastic standoffs to mount the cpu is very weak and may get broken.



Agree but it does work for some time, at least for 2~3 months. Im not getting 212 evo, asked primeabgb and near by stores but no one has that piece. So thats why currently using 200 which is at least better than stock cooler. 


What have you thought about the build then bavusani


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

PratikV said:


> Agree but it does work for some time, at least for 2~3 months. Im not getting 212 evo, asked primeabgb and near by stores but no one has that piece. So thats why currently using 200 which is at least better than stock cooler.
> 
> 
> What have you thought about the build then bavusani



Which one are you using?I think this is what I want:
Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7500,
Zotac GTX 650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BC RED LED fans -1800,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4500, 
Dell S2240L 22" LED IPS -8600.
TOTAL -50,000.
Tell me what needed to be changed if any? My old RIG is my siggy.OK.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

this may be my last post in this thread.
if my calculations are correct, power consumption of i5 4570+650 ti boost >=(?) fx8320+hd 7770.
you better drop the idea of getting a new pc if your sole purpose is to reduce the electricity bill. if you want to game, upgrade to a capable gpu like 760 or so since you are gaming on full hd(i guess). check for the equipments which causes high electricity bills. i highly suspect it is the refrigerator since you are running it 24 x 7 with lot of things in freezer(enough for higher electricity).
 you better run it 12-15 hrs a day or even lower with no things in *freezer* for a month just to catch the culprit. ask your mom to do it before spending valuable money.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

Also my AMD FX 8320 cannot run prime95 successfully and gets struck upon running it. What can be done with this?You can see my CPU Cooler in my Siggy.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 6, 2013)

Turning off Cool N Quiet and any other engery saving features in the CPU settings screen details will help get a stable tune


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Turning off Cool N Quiet and any other engery saving features in the CPU settings screen details will help get a stable tune



I tried every possible step but could not figure what is the problem? I turned off C1E state, disabled 4 cores, in addition to the above step you said but to no avail.I love my RIG and you guess  and I reviewed so many reviews.  

Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7500,
Zotac GTX 650Ti Boost 2GB -12500.

Instead of this I will go for AMD FX 6300, Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Asus R9 270x 2GB OC. While running the HDMI on my Dell ST2220L I am getting a resolution of only 1200x900 but while running with DVI I am getting 1920x1080. What is the optimized resolution for games and is it fault of the HDMI cable or my GPU? Do I need to change my Dell ST2220L as well.I am using DVI at present. If I run in 1600x1200 then i can run in 75Hz but in 1920x1080 I can run in 60Hz. Does it depend on the monitor or the GPU?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Also my AMD FX 8320 cannot run prime95 successfully and gets struck upon running it. What can be done with this?You can see my CPU Cooler in my Siggy.



try without a ups. instead of getting fx 6300, get Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Asus R9 270x 2GB OC.
if your pc run fine for every applications/games you have, why do you overclock it? why do you need to run prime 95?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> try without a ups. instead of getting fx 6300, get Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Asus R9 270x 2GB OC.
> if your pc run fine for every applications/games you have, why do you overclock it? why do you need to run prime 95?



Just to see if it does not crash during gaming sessions when overclocked.


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Also my AMD FX 8320 cannot run prime95 successfully and gets struck upon running it. What can be done with this?You can see my CPU Cooler in my Siggy.



consider prime95 as a power virus , see if your pc can encode some nice videos with heavy cpu usages for 1 to 2 hour and move on. Don't get too much bothered about prime95.



bavusani said:


> I tried every possible step but could not figure what is the problem? I turned off C1E state, disabled 4 cores, in addition to the above step you said but to no avail.I love my RIG and you guess  and I reviewed so many reviews.
> 
> Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
> Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H -7500,
> ...



I'm eggting a feeling that the motherboard is not capable enough to handle a OCed 8 core 125w TDp cpu and prime95 like app can make the cpu draw abnormal amount of power and put excessive load on VRMs. So take the suggestion below 



rijinpk1 said:


> try without a ups. instead of getting fx 6300, get Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 and Asus R9 270x 2GB OC.
> if your pc run fine for every applications/games you have, why do you overclock it? why do you need to run prime 95?





bavusani said:


> Just to see if it does not crash during gaming sessions when overclocked.



again prime95 is a not a full proof method to test Oc stability and for how long you will run it 12 / 24 hours and even after that it can crash. If you really need to use prime95 like app give IBT, Linx a shot.

*@ All - don't get too much offtopic and stop replying to offtopic posts like that or else ..... read the forum rules.*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 7, 2013)

topgear said:


> consider prime95 as a power virus , see if your pc can encode some nice videos with heavy cpu usages for 1 to 2 hour and move on. Don't get too much bothered about prime95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ran OCCT and Intel Burn Test but my temps kept increasing.Is it normal to increase as you run it.I OC'ed to 4200MHz from the stock 3500MHz.I still cannot run Prime95 successfully.

 Cpu: FX 8320
Name: bavusani
Frequency: 4200
ref*multi: 200*21
CPU voltage: 1.38
CPU-NB: 1.30
NB volts: 1.2
RAM: 8GB 1600Mhz DDR3 9-9-9-24T @ 1.65V
Motherboard: Asus M5A97 R2.0  (updated the bios to the latest)
Cooling: Corsair H60
OS: Windows 8 64-bit
GFLOPS: 60 (Only for LinX)

How much more OC head room is there as my present speed is 4.2GHz. Is  the above tests enough to conclude that my RIG is stable for any Gaming  sessions.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I ran OCCT and Intel Burn Test but my temps kept increasing.Is it normal to increase as you run it.I OC'ed to 4200MHz from the stock 3500MHz.I still cannot run Prime95 successfully.
> 
> Cpu: FX 8320
> Name: bavusani
> ...



did you try without a ups?/
also corsair vengeance can run at 1600mhz @ 1.5v


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> did you try without a ups?/
> also corsair vengeance can run at 1600mhz @ 1.5v



No not without an UPS and I am afraid if I run my RIG without that and the power goes off then I have to RMA something.My RAM is running in 1.65v.This is the most I can get out of it even if I run it around 2000MHz also.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> No not without an UPS and I am afraid if I run my RIG without that and the power goes off then I have to RMA something.My RAM is running in 1.65v.This is the most I can get out of it even if I run it around 2000MHz also.



can the unstability be caused due to the psu? 
your ram is running 1600mhz at 1.65V?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can the unstability be caused due to the psu?
> your ram is running 1600mhz at 1.65V?


Why my PSU is well and good and yes my RAM is running at 1.65v. If my PSU is at fault even if I OC it should become unstable right but only thing I cannot run is Prime95.OK.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why my PSU is well and good and yes my RAM is running at 1.65v. If my PSU is at fault even if I OC it should become unstable right but only thing I cannot run is Prime95.OK.



i mean,if you run prime 95, it will cause large power to be drawn. if the power supply fails to meet the requirement, then the system should crash, right? if possible check with another psu. 
if your ram is running at 1600mhz ,then set the voltage to 1.5v.


----------



## topgear (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Why my PSU is well and good and yes my RAM is running at 1.65v. If my PSU is at fault even if I OC it should become unstable right but only thing I cannot run is Prime95.OK.



don't get too much obsessed with prime95  ... it's time for some real testing, play BF4 / AC BF or Crysis like games for 3 - 4 hours and you will know whether your OC / stock cpu speed is ok or not. You just can''t expect prime95 to be the ultimate tool to be sure about cpu oc.

Temps will start increasing once you test your cpu oc using apps like IBT, OCCT, prime95 / Linx and this is exactly why good cooling is recommended once you start ocing.

BTW, in p95 did you run Small FFT test ? Set LLC to highest possible setting from bios.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

topgear said:


> don't get too much obsessed with prime95  ... it's time for some real testing, play BF4 / AC BF or Crysis like games for 3 - 4 hours and you will know whether your OC / stock cpu speed is ok or not. You just can''t expect prime95 to be the ultimate tool to be sure about cpu oc.
> 
> Temps will start increasing once you test your cpu oc using apps like IBT, OCCT, prime95 / Linx and this is exactly why good cooling is recommended once you start ocing.
> 
> BTW, in p95 did you run Small FFT test ? Set LLC to highest possible setting from bios.



his system was crashing even without any overclock while running prime 95,i guess. so there should be a reason


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> his system was crashing even without any overclock while running prime 95,i guess. so there should be a reason



I want a guide to OC properly using Asus M5A97 R2.0 with AMD FX 8320.I have to search every time about any settings like the one you specified above ie. LLC. Is there anything that can help me.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

you should ask Cilus.Pm him


----------



## Cilus (Dec 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I want a guide to OC properly using Asus M5A97 R2.0 with AMD FX 8320.I have to search every time about any settings like the one you specified above ie. LLC. Is there anything that can help me.



Is there any thing called CPu Load Line Calibration in the BIOS menu?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Is there any thing called CPu Load Line Calibration in the BIOS menu?



No I dont have it in my Bios...


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2013)

buddy look carefully .. it should be under Ai Tweaker > AI OC tuner [ Manual Mode ] > And CPU load Line Calibration should be under PCie Spread Spectrum option. Set CPU NB and NB voltage to auto for now.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> buddy look carefully .. it should be under Ai Tweaker > AI OC tuner [ Manual Mode ] > And CPU load Line Calibration should be under PCie Spread Spectrum option. Set CPU NB and NB voltage to auto for now.



I cannot take a screen shot with an empty USB drive. I tried various ways.
I finally got to 4.2GHz from stock 3.5GHz with DOCP mode.At least some thing is better than nothing na.

For the sake of changing  into a new CPU Architecture, System Stability and Future Proofing I am going for this Configuration: 

Intel Core i5 4670K -15700,
*Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H* -9500,
Zotac GTX 650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1200,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4700.
TOTAL -45,000.

I think this config might just last for another 3-4 years.
Can I buy any MB from MSI, Asus, Asrock which are under *Rs.9500* and are trust worthy and also must be *Micro ATX* only? Please suggest if any.
PS: Please don't go through all pages of this thread(in case) and pour your suggestions buddies with a free mind...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Donot get Msi or asrock mobo. either asus or gigabyte

My Suggestion *Y**ou Need Better Gpu - Atleast R9 270x *

Agian and again iam saying 650ti boost will not cut for future games (i hope you have seen The division Trailer - next gen games)

If you want to save your electricity - you have to go with Non oc rig,otherwise i think power consumption will be same as your previous rig


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 11, 2013)

look at page 3-12 of your manual, LLC sholuld be under Digi+ controls.
Also Prime 95 -_-

And i think the OC help needs a new thread.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Donot get Msi or asrock mobo. either asus or gigabyte
> 
> My Suggestion *Y**ou Need Better Gpu - Atleast R9 270x *
> 
> ...



As per your suggestion for saving electricity, Can I go with the below Config? :

Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H -7500,
Asus R9 270X 2GB Dual-X -15800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1200,
Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4600.
TOTAL -44,200. 

There is not much performance difference between i5 4670k and i5 4570 unless with overclocking right? So can I use Turbo Boost for i5 4570 to run it at 3.6GHz at all times?
I think I don't need H60 Cooler right, So please suggest anything cheaper which might do the job of cooling i5 4570 without much fervor like anything around 1.5k is enough right?
Is Deepcool good or Coolermaster better? I am thinking of a low profile CPU Cooler. Which one is a good low profile cooler?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Get Cm Hyper 101 - *www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-hyp...VDRP&ref=a2dfa626-972c-4356-80d9-b38fee48368f

It performs almost same as tx3 at less price


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> CM  hyper evo Tx3 is enough



Then Coolermaster Hyper 212 TX3 (push-pull) is enough for cooling right?

Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,
Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H -7500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1200,
Coolermaster Hyper 101 -900.
TOTAL -40,500.

*Will the above last 3 years and save electricity?*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

I edited it  - get hyper 101 (more than enough)

After sale of service of gigabyte GPU is questionable! get from sapphire or from asus.



> *Will the above last 3 years and save electricity?*



ya. save electricity ?  it is not power saver machine 

did you get the light bill of this month ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I edited it  - get hyper 101 (more than enough)
> 
> After sale of service of gigabyte GPU is questionable! get from sapphire or from asus.
> 
> ...



Gigabyte & Asus offers 3 years warranty where as Sapphire offers 2 years warranty but leave the warranty given by its distributor as it doesn't matter.Asus is costly by a big margin even if we take Gigabyte & Sapphire into consideration. Anyways I will go with Sapphire because it is cheap and have good after sales support compared to others.
This month's bill is 2k.

Intel Core i5 4570 -13800,
Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H -7500,
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1200,
Coolermaster Hyper 103 -1800.
TOTAL -41,500.
*
Will above RIG last at least 3 years ?*

Some say that R9 270X is easily comparable to HD7950. IS it right?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> *Will the above last 3 years and save electricity?*



you are not gonna save any electricity from this new PC.
 for cpu cooler, try antec a40. i dont know how better it is since i couldn't find any better reviews of it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> you are not gonna save any electricity from this new PC.
> for cpu cooler, try antec a40. i dont know how better it is since i couldn't find any better reviews of it.



At least I can save some cash and use it in my future GPU after 2 years buddy.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> At least I can save some cash and use it in my future GPU after 2 years buddy.



instead buy a  new gpu to use with your current system. that will save a lot more for future. upgrade when skylake releases


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> instead buy a  new gpu to use with your current system. that will save a lot more for future. upgrade when skylake releases



Skylake releases in 2015 buddy and that is too long my friend.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Skylake releases in 2015 buddy and that is too long my friend.



until that time, just a gpu upgrade alone can help in most gaming needs. upgrade whens something big comes


----------



## CATALU/\/A (Dec 11, 2013)

^ +1 to above suggestion


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> until that time, just a gpu upgrade alone can help in most gaming needs. upgrade whens something big comes



Just see this for instance: 

*i.imgur.com/gbGqPpf.jpg



rijinpk1 said:


> instead buy a  new gpu to use with your current system. that will save a lot more for future. upgrade when skylake releases



Just as you said AMD FX 8320 is 125watt TDP CPU where as AMD FX 6300 is 95watt TDP CPU. So in order to save cash and electricity at the same time I decided to go for FX 6300 because in many reviews that I have seen FX 6300 beats i5 4570 in multi-threaded games like Crysis by a far length.So as result of those reviews and my present AMD FX 8320(125watt TDP CPU) + Asus M5A97 R2.0(4+2 Power Phases MB) is eating electricity like anything and also is not able to overclock. Hence this config might suit me best:-

AMD FX 6300 -7400,  (95watt TDP CPU)
Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 3.0) -6000, (8+2 Power Phases)
Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,  (HD7950 equivalent GPU)
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BC RED LED fans -1800,
Coolermaster V4 GTS -4600.  (Ultra Low Profile CPU Cooler)
TOTAL -37,000.



rijinpk1 said:


> until that time, just a gpu upgrade alone can help in most gaming needs. upgrade whens something big comes



As I have a Budget of 55k I will save around 18k which might be useful when Skylake comes in 2015 or 2016. With Skylake newer technologies like DDR4 RAM, DDR6 GPU Memory, PCIE 4.0 will come which will bring a whole new way of Gaming PC's.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

> I have seen FX 6300 beats i5 4570 in multi-threaded games like Crysis by a far length.



*​It is impossible.*


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 11, 2013)

FX 6300 is miles away from any i5-4xxx


Spoiler



Pretty looong discussion, your Decision making power is very low


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Just see this for instance:
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gbGqPpf.jpg
> 
> ...



by downgrading to FX 6300 you will hardly save 20-30W power if that counts for you .. talking about stock speeds and if you are interested I may buy the FX 8320 you have 

If you are interested in saving power just run the cpu at stock speed, reduce vcore as much as possible, enable all the power saving option and get a better [ read platinum certified psu ]. For performance get a better gpu say a R9 280x or even a R9 290


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> FX 6300 is miles away from any i5-4xxx
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



So it is said that i5 4670k is better, Hence: 

Intel Core i5 4670k -16200,
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H -9500,
Zotac GTX650Ti Boost 2GB -12500,
Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,
Coolermaster 120mm 3 BC RED LED fans -1800,
Coolermaster V4 GTS -4600.
TOTAL -46,000.

PS: Now how is my decision making power.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 12, 2013)

^^ I dont think he is trolling but he is confused.
He should get Non k I5 and Btter graphic card which will do things he wants from PC.
There is no point n downgrading from FX8320.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 12, 2013)

ok then its my last post here 

Final Config :

Intel Core i5 4570 -13700,

Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H -7500,

Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,

Coolermaster 140mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1400,

Coolermaster 120mm 2 BC BLUE LED fans -1200,

Coolermaster Hyper 101 -1000.

TOTAL -40,600.



> but he is confused.



He is not a confused.


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> He is not a confused.



Lol i dont think so but yeah he is not able to decide what to do???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 12, 2013)

that picture does not seem to be correct.
1) it said ddr4 support for haswell which is wrong.
2)500GFLOPS for haswell over 225 GFLOPS does not seem too right. 
3)also it told about gddr5 gpu in ivy which is ddr3
4) between haswell and broadwell, i think haswell refresh might see the light.


----------



## URPradhan (Dec 12, 2013)

Wait for couple of days un till 14th Jan 2014 for AMDs Kaveri A10-7850 APU. It will blow away any i5-4xxx.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ok then its my last post here
> 
> Final Config :
> 
> ...



I am not confused at all but I have decided upon what Asish have said and this is also my final post here. I will buy the above components on 15th Jan,2014. 



URPradhan said:


> Wait for couple of days un till 14th Jan 2014 for AMDs Kaveri A10-7850 APU. It will blow away any i5-4xxx.



Come on Pradhan, don't lure me with such tempting offers. I cannot be tempted now because I am called a TROLL after all the confusion I have had. As I said the above post is final and my decision rests.

Thanks & Regards,(To ALL)
bavusani


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 13, 2013)

> Come on Pradhan, don't lure me with such tempting offers. I cannot be tempted now because I *am called a TROLL  * after all the confusion I have had.



Please do not take my word seriously  

I was very annoyed because of such long discussion. anyways you have made decision

 deleted my post.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 13, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Please do not take my word seriously
> 
> I was very annoyed because of such long discussion. anyways you have made decision



Thanks for bearing with me in such a long discussion buddy.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 13, 2013)

Don't take it seriously
Cheers:beer:


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

*AMD A10-7850K-12000,

Gigabyte GA-F2A88XM-D3H -6700,

Sapphire R9 270X 2GB OC -15800,

CM 140mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1400,

CM 120mm 2 BC RED LED fans -1200,

Corsair H60 2013 Edition -4900.

TOTAL -42,000.*

*The reasons for me going with AMD Kaveri APU are:*

Finally, AMD has confirmed on the GPU side that Kaveri will be shooting  for feature parity with AMD’s latest discrete GPUs, by supporting many  of the same features. Specifically, TrueAudio will  be making an appearance on Kaveri, bringing AMD’s dedicated audio  processing block to their APUs as well as their GPUs. On the discrete  GPUs this is a move that was mostly about functionality, but on Kaveri  it should take on a second role due to the fact that it’s exactly the  kind of CPU-constrained environment for which having dedicated hardware  will be a boon. Furthermore, AMD has also confirmed that their new  low-level API, Mantle, will also be supported on Kaveri – it is after all a GCN based GPU.

 The A10-7850K is going to feature four Steamroller cores and 512 GCN  stream processors and these features are going to help it come on equal  levels with the Radeon HD 7750 as far as the graphics are concerned. It  features a max compute of 856 GFLops for the CPU plus the GPU. 
 The clock speeds have been set at 3.7 GHz and it is assumed that this  will be the base clock speedswith a turbo that will surpass the 4 GHz  barrier. Both will also feature AMD's Turbo Core 3.0 feature as well as  pack 4MB of L2 cache and feature unlocked multiplier. While the  A10-7850K will be a 95W TDP part, the A10-7700K will be apparently  available in both 65W and 95W version. 

_AMD Showed Kaveri Running Battlefield 4 At Up To 40 FPS At 1080p

_
*The Kaveri Chip: Steamroller High Performance Cores with integrated Graphics Core Next*
The benefits of the new cores are  actually two fold; firstly the new cores can process more instructions  per clock-cycle (a 20% IPC improvement over previous generations) as  well as being able to achieve higher clock speeds. Leaked AMD documents  indicate that 4.5GHz is possible for Kaveri on the desktop, with  water-cooling taking the chip to 4.5GHz and beyond.
 On the other side of the hUMA memory  system AMD have included the latest GCN (Graphics Core Next) chip. This  variation will include 512 Stream Units and 8 CU’s that should provide  performance on par with the Radeon HD 7750 video card. Testing has shown  that the combination of GPU and CPU can produce 1060 GFLOPS’s, breaking  the TERAFLOP mark with a cheap desktop APU.

*Conclusion
*Packing an incredible amount of technology into a single sliver of  silicon AMD has some very promising technology ready for release.   Making previous generation technology seem as crazy as outsourcing your  right hand to China.

*Upcoming Kaveri processor will drink from shared-memory Holy Grail*

*i.imgur.com/xVvZwFK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fhmuvgf.jpg

The secret sauce that Kaveri will bring to the computing party is  hUMA, a scheme in which both CPU and GPU can share the same memory stash  and the data within it, saving all those nasty copying cycles. hUMA is  cache-coherent, as well – both CPU and GPU have identical pictures of  what's what in both physical memory and cache, so if the CPU changes  something, the GPU knows it's been changed.
Importantly, hUMA's  shared memory pool extends to virtual memory, as well, which resides far  away – relatively speaking – on a system's hard drive or SSD. The GPU  does need to ask the CPU to tell the system's operating system to fetch  the required data from virtual memory, but at least it can get what it  wants, when it wants.


At this point, you might well be asking, "All well and good, but what's in it for me?" Glad you asked.
From  a user's point of view, hUMA will make CPU-GPU mashups – in AMD  parlance, APUs – more efficient and snappier. Better efficiency should  improve battery life and make hUMA-compliant processors more amenable to  tablets and handsets. Snappier performance means, well, snappier  performance.



*i.imgur.com/VAmRlxu.png

AMD's upcoming Kaveri APUs will be compatible with the upcoming FM2+ socket.



URPradhan said:


> Wait for couple of days until 14th Jan 2014 for AMDs Kaveri A10-7850 APU. It will blow away any i5-4xxx.



Thanks URPradhan for opening my eyes finally.

PS: All the confusion was regarding what CPU to get with less cash that could beat a i5 4xxx. So I found out that AMD A10-7850K can really beat it and also ushers a new era in computing as well.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 14, 2013)

dude if u want to save electricity get a laptop...........


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


>



what laptops come with power saving graphics and processor tell me if i am wrong lol.......


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> what laptops come with power saving graphics and processor tell me if i am wrong lol.......



No you are not wrong
But read this thread from start first

Laptops use less power --- Laptops deliver less performence


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> No you are not wrong
> But read this thread from start first
> 
> Laptops use less power --- Laptops deliver less performence


I agree that Laptops use less power & less performance and at the same time they heat up more.

According to AMD, the A10-7850K beats the 4670K by up to 40% in 3DMark Fire  Strike and by 8% in PCMark 8. This implies that the 7850K's efficiency  has improved a fair degree, at least in certain tests. The price tag,  even with BF4, could be a sticking point (assuming it's accurate). At  $189, AMD would be going head-to-head with its own eight-core FX-8350,  which currently sells for $199. On the Intel side of things, it would  price against the Intel Core i5-4430, a 2.8GHz (3.2GHz Turbo) processor  with four cores, no HT, and a max graphics clock of just 1.1GHz.

Lastly but not the least is that if AMD plays around with OpenCL then we could have our own nvidia Physx based software which I think would be fused with the upcoming MANTLE that AMD is keeping under wraps.So this comes into fore with its Kaveri APU in Jan14th,2014.
I know that OpenCL is based on C++ algorithm and we ourselves can do it if provided with the essential Core Code by AMD.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 14, 2013)

I would wait for benchmark.

To see cpu performance between i5 and a10


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I would wait for benchmark.
> 
> To see cpu performance between i5 and a10



Its not much of a video but here it is: Kaveri APU A10 7850K, 512SP GPU, DDR3-2133MHz vs Battlefield 4, Ultra/High/Medium setting ! - YouTube


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2013)

nice that Op has made a decision ... and this thread is going to be locked till 14th Jan. Just Send a Pm to me if I forget to open this thread by then ..


----------

